# Loosing money to phone scams - How are you dealing with phone scams?



## BenGato (Mar 10, 2021)

In recent years Americans in general and specifically seniors lost billions to scams.
According to the FTC 70% of fraud attempts are done over the phone, either robocalls or live scammers.
This is modern-day organized crime and it needs to be stopped.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 10, 2021)

If we don't recognize the number we let it ring.  If they don't leave a message, I assume it's Spam, and I add the number to our "calls blocked" list.  
The Worst thing a person can do is answer these calls, and say "YES" when the caller asks if you are (your name).  They are recording your response and can use that "Yes" to hack into your finances.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 10, 2021)

It's EZ. Everyone and I do mean everyone who calls me talks to the machine first. It's a poor man's butler. I started that on the landline ages ago. As for the cellphone I only answer when I recognize who is calling and the rest . . . talk to the machine...


----------



## Jules (Mar 10, 2021)

It’s time for the government to order the big telecoms to deal with this. 

If someone wants to spoof a number, they can look at a list and use a number.  Can someone give me a reason why this should be legal?


----------



## bowmore (Mar 10, 2021)

Aside from the auto warranty and low credit rate calls we get, I would like to alert folks to the latest in e-mail scams
Bill for $349 for Norton
Your Earthlink account is suspended
Your credit card has been suspended
Your Medicare account has been suspended


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 10, 2021)

I  don't answer unknown  numbers  - if they don't leave a message, then I know I didn't want to talk to them


----------



## JonDouglas (Mar 10, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> I  don't answer unknown  numbers  - if they don't leave a message, then I know I didn't want to talk to them


Ditto.   Not answering the phone takes very little effort and it is safe and effective.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 10, 2021)

If they need to talk they can leave a voicemail so if I don't recognize the number I let it ring.


----------



## katlupe (Mar 10, 2021)

The problem with not answering your phone is that you might miss calls that you are waiting for. My counselor from the office of the aging's number says restricted. So does Adult Protective services from social services. I have my doctor's number in my phone so it will show but the people in the office who call to register your information before your appointment (they do this before every appointment) does not use that number and it is never one I recognize. 

I don't say anything past hello. As soon as I hear the robot I hang up.


----------



## Lethe200 (Mar 10, 2021)

We have the Google Pixel (I have a 3, spouse has a 4). An automatic spam filter is built in. Sometimes I DO get calls from people not in my phone contacts - a callback from a vendor, for example, or the cell phone rather than the business phone of a contractor working for us. 

The spam filter is an option when I receive a call that isn't recognized as one of my contacts. I can answer the call, or press the spam button. It gives a pre-recorded intro requesting the caller ID themselves. It turns the conversation into text so I can read it.

This way, if it's someone I wish to speak to, one swipe up and I'm on the line. Otherwise, I press the spam button again and the auto recording says, "Your call is not being accepted. Please delete this number from your call list," then hangs up.

It also asks if you wish to block this number permanently. Very useful, and definitely cuts down on the # of spam calls.


----------



## JonDouglas (Mar 10, 2021)

katlupe said:


> The problem with not answering your phone is that you might miss calls that you are waiting for. My counselor from the office of the aging's number says restricted. So does Adult Protective services from social services. I have my doctor's number in my phone so it will show but the people in the office who call to register your information before your appointment (they do this before every appointment) does not use that number and it is never one I recognize.
> 
> I don't say anything past hello. As soon as I hear the robot I hang up.


Whenever I don't answer a call, I immediately look to see if they've left a message.  The valid calls will. and then I call right back.


----------



## BenGato (Mar 10, 2021)

katlupe said:


> The problem with not answering your phone is that you might miss calls that you are waiting for. My counselor from the office of the aging's number says restricted. So does Adult Protective services from social services. I have my doctor's number in my phone so it will show but the people in the office who call to register your information before your appointment (they do this before every appointment) does not use that number and it is never one I recognize.
> 
> I don't say anything past hello. As soon as I hear the robot I hang up.


I agree. 
If your grandson is calling from his friend's phone or the pharmacy to let you know your drugs are ready to pick-up.
Is there an effective solution that actually works?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 10, 2021)

Usually my phone says "Spam likely", so I won't answer.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 10, 2021)

A lot of people who call me get mad cuz I don't answer. I don't know WTH they can't leave a message if it's so damned important. That's what voicemail is for!


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 10, 2021)

Sometimes I like to answer and just not speak to see what happens. Many times I get a human & it's hilarious cuz they just start their schpeel. LOL! One day I located a scary voice clip on youtube & saved it just to mess with the caller. LMAO


----------



## SetWave (Mar 10, 2021)

I just remembered this! Read once about a guy who would simply hand the phone to his 3-year-old.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 10, 2021)

I'm old fashioned and still have a landline, had it for years and years and for some reason, don't want to give the number up.  Anyway I don't know if this applies in your country but here, when I answer the landline, if there is a gap or slight hesitation before the caller speaks, I know it's a scam and hang up.  Believe it or not, Australians lost $A176.1m to scams in 2020.  They pick on people with landlines because they know we are elderly and sadly, some of these good honest people fall for it.


----------



## Chet (Mar 10, 2021)

My answering machine picks up after two rings. If it's not someone I know I ignore.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Mar 10, 2021)

Haven't had a landline in 5 years which saves me $600 a year.

I don't answer the phone. Most medical providers communicate with me through patient portals for everything. I have gotten a text from my vision doctor's office about 4 times this year reminding me I am overdue. Annually, I get my vision exam in January. Now that I'm fully vaccinated I will get this stuff out of the way.

Most importantly, my kids prefer WhatsApp which works great for me.

I still communicate with a couple of fraternity college buddies. We do group text/chat.

I visually scan my email Spam Box twice a day. Highlight all and press delete. Over the past 12 months, I have only seen 2 good emails in Spam.


----------



## WillieAnderson1937 (Mar 10, 2021)

I scam them first hahahaha!


----------



## win231 (Mar 10, 2021)

katlupe said:


> The problem with not answering your phone is that you might miss calls that you are waiting for. My counselor from the office of the aging's number says restricted. So does Adult Protective services from social services. I have my doctor's number in my phone so it will show but the people in the office who call to register your information before your appointment (they do this before every appointment) does not use that number and it is never one I recognize.
> 
> I don't say anything past hello. As soon as I hear the robot I hang up.


I let everyone I want to talk to, know to start talking after my greeting & I'll pick up.  I left a very short greeting that comes on after 4 rings so they don't have to wait more than a few seconds.


----------



## mrstime (Mar 14, 2021)

I have a hard and fast rule. I do not buy nor donate anything over the phone !!!!!!! However recently we got 2 phone calls asking if we had spent a rather large amount at Paypal, and a larger amount on a credit card. Press 1 if we had, 2 if we had not. Sorry but I'm not opening my phone number to scammers for any reason. So I just hang up.


----------

